# Best EXhaust



## GTOextreme2005 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright, right now i have a comp cam, ARH stainless steel headers and corsa sport exhaust. Im looking to get a different exhaust because with the cam i dont think the corsa sounds all that great. 
Anyone Got any suggestions???
:willy::shutme


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Yourtube some exhaust sounds. THere is no best exhaust, just the one you like the most.


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Yourtube some exhaust sounds. THere is no best exhaust, just the one you like the most.


:agree

It's all a matter of opinion, if money isnt a problem then id check out either Borla or Corsa, two very very different exhausts.... The Borla isnt as loud or as aggressive as the Corsa sport, but has a more classic muscle car tone, lower and growlier i guess... while the Corsa Sport sounds very exotic like it was pulled from a lambo or something.... If money is an option check out magnaflow, SLP, spintech, Stainlessworks, all of these exhausts are kickass in their own way... it's really all up to you... 

In the end theres atleast a dozen exhausts i can name off the top of my head that I'd be happy with... but Im def goin Corsa Sport when i get the chance/money. goes for around $1070 but the sound cant be matched imo... my brother has Corsa on his 00' Corvette and it sounds like a racecar when you take it above 3 1/2 rpms, at redline people around you think the world is ending...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTOextreme2005 said:


> Alright, right now i have a comp cam, ARH stainless steel headers and *corsa sport exhaust*. Im looking to get a different exhaust because with the cam i dont think the corsa sounds all that great.
> Anyone Got any suggestions???
> :willy::shutme





BIGmatt said:


> :agree
> 
> It's all a matter of opinion, if money isnt a problem then id check out either Borla or Corsa, two very very different exhausts.... The Borla isnt as loud or as aggressive as the Corsa sport, but has a more classic muscle car tone, lower and growlier i guess... while the Corsa Sport sounds very exotic like it was pulled from a lambo or something.... If money is an option check out magnaflow, SLP, spintech, Stainlessworks, all of these exhausts are kickass in their own way... it's really all up to you...
> 
> In the end theres atleast a dozen exhausts i can name off the top of my head that I'd be happy with... but Im def goin Corsa Sport when i get the chance/money. goes for around $1070 but the sound cant be matched imo... my brother has Corsa on his 00' Corvette and it sounds like a racecar when you take it above 3 1/2 rpms, at redline people around you think the world is ending...


:rofl: Yeah buy a Corsa!




Nobody mentions Bassani... best kept secret in catbacks perhaps?


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Nobody mentions Bassani... best kept secret in catbacks perhaps?


I have Bassani with catless mids and I love it. Deep at idle, great sound all around. Not too quiet, not wake the dead loud. I absolutely love it, but thats just me. Its completely your opinion


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

LOL! Poncho, gimme a break had meh wisdom teeth taken out so the vicodin is flowing at the moment... All i read was ARH stainless steel and auto-assumed that was his catback... 

Yeah to the OP Corsa Sport might not be the right exhaust for you  PM me a price on it if you want to 

Borla would have like the opposite sound of the Corsa, ive heard Borla with kooks headers in person on an 06 and it sounded great plus you get those sexy 5" coffee-can tips...


----------



## cruzaderz83 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have the Corsa Sport exhaust and i think its the best sounding exhaust system for GTO's.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Spintech through and through. I have spintechs on my 04 and love them. youtube some GTOs with spintech and cams. there are a few on there that are red. Those cars sounds nasty, they give me something to look foward to when I get a cam. trust me check it out.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You would also me amazing at what simpliy adding a X or H pipe does.


----------



## BIGmatt (Jun 8, 2010)

I just saw the Catback that Kooks has released in partnership with marylandspeed, it is composed of entirly 3" piping as opposed to the 2.5" used in i think all of the other systems (correct me if im wrong on that) for about $1100, def check that out, too bad theres no sound clips. I am now officially GASSED out for a full Kooks exhaust system with all 3" piping.... $2500 bones and it could be mine.

But for the OP this exhaust might be a route to go if he wants to be the guinea pig, and if he does he could throw us some clips


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

3" is overkill until you hit force induction and high HP. 2.5" perfect for most people.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

After having two custom cat-back exhaust fabbed up for my car, I would never pay thousands for an off the shelf kit.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My Bassani was $675 all said and done. Sounds great, and isn't rediculously loud. Just a bit louder than stock, and roars at WOT. It has a center muffler like the stock system with an internal hybrid X/H crossover, makes it sound unique. Sounds like headers and cam won't be much louder either, and I'm just fine with that. 

Also, I weighed everything... the stock catback weighs 68 pounds, and my Bassani weighs 33 including hardware. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Bassani weighs 33 including hardware. Just in case anyone was wondering.


I would've guessed more. Impressive. They look high quality.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's a _really_ nice system. Some of the most beautiful, clean welds I've seen.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

BIGmatt said:


> I just saw the Catback that Kooks has released in partnership with marylandspeed, it is composed of entirly 3" piping as opposed to the 2.5" used in i think all of the other systems (correct me if im wrong on that) for about $1100, def check that out, too bad theres no sound clips. I am now officially GASSED out for a full Kooks exhaust system with all 3" piping.... $2500 bones and it could be mine.
> 
> But for the OP this exhaust might be a route to go if he wants to be the guinea pig, and if he does he could throw us some clips


Stainless Works makes a full 3" system as well for about $900 from Marylandspeed. Looks really nice but havn't heard it. Their headers are nice but expensive. $1232 with catted mid pipes or $977 without.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

cruzaderz83 said:


> I have the Corsa Sport exhaust and i think its the best sounding exhaust system for GTO's.


From what I have heard the Touring sounds more like a Euro V8 since it seems to mute the tin-can sound a little better.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Dan, your Bassani does look good. At about 40 percent more than the Kooks Afterburners, I'm curious about the difference(s) between the two. (Different subject - what are your jacking points to put the GTO on the jackstands?)


----------



## Mayhem5417 (Oct 18, 2009)

im running some long tubes catless with corsa sport and this too is a problem for me. i noticed that corsa is so aggressive that if u even put a semi-aggressive cam it sounds obnoxiously loud (which is fine), but it can sound to choppy or what not which throws it off. i would never consider getting rid of the corsa exhaust as it is the best sounding ive heard, but figuring out what cam is going to be tough.


----------



## choicesmade24 (Sep 7, 2009)

Does anybody know if someone makes a split rear exit exhaust for an 04 that uses the 04 setup not the 05-06 setup?


----------

